# 1Bandit Doubles Down On Golden Tiles



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

My friend Joe Franz is temporarily without internet access while moving into his new crib on the water. He asked me to file a report for him.
------------------------------------------------------
I spent Thanksgiving weekend with 1Bandit and his family. In between moving all their stuff over to the new house we celebrated Thanksgiving, watched the Auburn-Alabama game at the FloraBama Lounge, went fishing offshore on Saturday and moved yet more stuff on Sunday. 

Here's Joe with his first Golden Tilefish double. We got these south of Perdido Pass.









Here's Joe with his second Golden Tilefish double.









Here's the day's catch: Golden Tilefish, Beeliners, Yelloweye Snapper, Lane Snapper, Scamp Grouper, "White Snapper" aka Porgies.









Here's Lucky, Joe's youngest child.









Thanks again to Joe for a great day on the water and thanks to Joe,Tammy & Christy for a great weekend!

Catch


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Very cool! How deep were you fishing?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice....Very nice...:bowdown

I'm looking to get into some deep dropping...If you don't mind sharing depth/distance from shore I certainly appreciate it..

Thanks, 

Jimmy


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Mark it was nice meeting you all...i wished i could have went fishing with you guys but you know i had to get back due to the funeral....good work on the tiles......i can tell by the time spent with you that you have them figured out!

BTW you need to keep a close eye on Christey...i hear she has troubles with stairs.....take care of that girl....

oh yea ...1bandit....the food was AWESOME!.......tell the Admiral i said so!


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

NICE CATCH!!!! one of these days you'll get doubled over by a gollyflopper hoss of a snowy.. great job on the tileys.. i miss deep dropping so much.. can't wait to get back down to FLA!!!


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

Stephen - it was great meeting you too, especially at a great location like the FloraBama. I can only imagine how insane that place gets in the summertime.

Our latest Tiley Town spot was near some good structure so next time we'll check that out too. Only reason we didnt get more fish is that Joe left the trip planning up to me. So like a kid in a candy store I tried to pack in too many spots in one day:banghead. But it was fun catching & releasingan "endangered, extremely rare"20 pound Genuine on light tackle.

Next time we're just gonna go to Tiley Town, get our 20 fish per person and then prospect for other species afterwards. 

We're still tweaking Joe's new transducer. Once we're done, Joe will be able to see how many Tiles are in each burrow. :bowdown

Catch


----------



## FLORIDA BOY (Nov 18, 2008)

What fun is an electric reel?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *FLORIDA BOY (12/4/2009)*What fun is an electric reel?


Go fish a manual reel that deep and tell us how much fun it is


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *FLORIDA BOY (12/4/2009)*What fun is an electric reel?


With the electrics we use, you still have to battle larger fish on the bottom using the manual handle and get them moving up in the water column before you can engage the electricsetting. That battle on the bottom whena fish is taking drag and trying tostay on the bottomis the fun part to mewhether fishing with electrics or manuals. Once the fish is moving up in the column, he'swhipped anyway. I like using manual reels when fishing as deep as 600, but anything over that, and it's more of a pain than enjoyment.


----------



## FLORIDA BOY (Nov 18, 2008)

That makes sense. Get the good part of the fight and then push a button for the aggrivating part...I agree with you there. Me myself, 200 or shallower I'm using my reel...over that, give me a button... Never fished deeper than 180' on bottom other than on the lake of which my family lives on where some parts are 300' deep.


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

> *FLORIDA BOY (12/4/2009)*What fun is an electric reel?


when I first started deep-dropping it was off SE Fla in the usual 4-6 kts of Gulfstream current. So we're talking weights starting at 4 pounds and upwards. The first four years I did it manually and eventually my arm grew to Popeye proportions while my left stayed normal, from all the cranking.

An electric reel truly is a blessing. 

Now it's "right thumb on the button and left hand wrapped around a beer". Now THAT'S fun. 

Catch


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll take electrics anyday!! after fishing on the Recess and bringing up 5 big snowies at a time I couldn't imagine doing it but once with manuals....butI sure would like to try.

Go to Flora Bama during the spring mullet toss....WOW


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

great report. 

If its 300ft or shallower I use a conventional. Deeper than that and you can save the tough guy talk for some one else, its going to be an electric for me.


----------

